# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Özalın Anadolu Cumhuriyeti ve Özalın seçtiği Haşim Kılıç

## bozok

*üzal'ın Anadolu Cumhuriyeti ve üzal'ın seçtiği Haşim Kılıç!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/11/2008* 



Ali Kırca’nın Siyaset Meydanı programında, Korkut üzal, önemli ifşaat veya itiraflarda bulundu. Ağabeyi Turgut üzal’ın Cumhurbaşkanı iken kendisine Türkiye’nin adının* “Anadolu Cumhuriyeti”* olarak değiştirilmesinden söz ettiğini açıkladı! 

Aslında biz bu tartışmaların yaşandığı yıllarda üzal’ın bu fikrinden haberdardık ve yazılarımızda konuyu kamuoyuna açıklamıştık. Turgut üzal, Anadolu Cumhuriyeti önerdiğini hiçbir zaman tekzip etmedi. Nitekim şimdi, kardeşi Korkut üzal, bu bilgileri teyit ediyor! 

Gazeteci Nazif Okumuş,* “Sayın Bakan, söyledikleriniz kayda giriyor”* diye uyardığı halde Korkut üzal, artık bütün bildiklerini söylemek istiyordu ki daha başka açıklamalarda da bulundu. 

Mesela Nazif Okumuş, Türkiye’nin Cumhurbaşkanlarını isim isim sayıp, aralarında her etnik kökenden insan bulunduğunu söyledikten sonra Ali Kırca, Korkut üzal’a dönerek, *“Turgut üzal bir ara ’Ben de Kürt olabilirim’ dediği için soruyorum. Siz Kürt müsünüz?”* diye sordu. Korkut üzal, Malatya’nın karışık bir etnik yapıya sahip olduğunu, yüzde 40’ının Ermeni olduğunu, annesinin Osmanlı aşiretinden geldiğini, babasının karışık olduğunu söyledi! 

Malatya’da tehcirden önceki Ermeni nüfusunu mu kastettiği anlaşılamadı ama Korkut üzal, çok frensiz konuşuyordu. 


* * *

Korkut üzal, Amerika’da Ermeni dostlarıyla zaman zaman bir araya geldiklerini de söyledi. Amerika’daki bir Ermeni dostunun evine ziyarete gittiğini, daha önce bir basın toplantısında ben de kendisinden dinlemiş ve yazmıştım. Hatta o toplantıda, Korkut üzal,* “Osmanlı, Türk dememiş değil mi?”* deyince ben de* “Ne demek istiyorsunuz? şimdi biz de kendimize Türk demeyelim mi?”* diye sormuştum. Korkut üzal, *“Yok öyle demek istemedim”* diye cevap vermişti. Bunun üzerine başka bir gazeteci arkadaş, sert bir şekilde* “Ne demek istediniz?”* diye sorunca ortalık karışmıştı. 

Altemur Kılıç Bey de Turgut üzal’ın Cumhurbaşkanı iken kendisine bir harita göstererek Türkiye ile Irak’ın kuzeyinin bir konfederasyonda birleşebileceğini söylediğini açıkladı. Gerçi Altemur Bey, bunu daha önceleri yazmıştı ama Turgut üzal’ın Anadolu Cumhuriyeti fikrinin nerelere doğru gittiğini göstermesi bakımından söylenmesi gerekiyordu. 


* * *


şimdi Anayasa’nın değiştirilemez maddelerinin Atatürk ile birlikte tartışmaya açılmasının asıl sebebi daha iyi anlaşılıyor. Bu arada, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Haşim Kılıç, Bilkent üniversitesi’ndeki *“Anayasalarda yazılı değiştirilemez ilkeler ve değerleri”* konulu konferansa katıldığını; ayrılırken kürsüye davet edildiğini, teşekkür konuşmasında *“Böyle önemli ve hassas bir konuyu bizim mahkememizin kuruluş yıldönümünde yaptığımız sempozyumlarda konu olarak tespit etmemiz, mahkemenin konumu nedeniyle mümkün olamaz, buna cesaret edemeyiz. Cesaretle seçilen bu konu nedeniyle toplantıyı tertip edenlere teşekkür ederim”* dediğini açıkladı ve eleştirenleri suçladı! 

Hani özrü kabahatinden büyük derler; burada kabahat söz konusu değil, Anayasa suçu söz konusudur! Haşim Kılıç, Cumhuriyet’in haberini düzeltirken suç işleyenlere *“cesaret”*lerinden dolayı teşekkür ediyor ama aynı suçu kendisinin işleyemeyeceğini söylüyor! 

Ondan sonra da bizim yorumlarımızı,* “Gerçeklerle ilgisiz, ahlaki, insani ve entelektüel hiçbir boyutu bulunmayan niyet okumalar”* olarak gösteriyor. 

*İşte gerçeği kendisi açıkladı!* *Rejim suçunu cesaret olarak kabul ediyor!* 

Daha ne olsun! Bu durumda, kendisini tanımlamış olmuyor mu? 

Ayrıca biz de Anadolu Cumhuriyetçisi Turgut üzal’ın seçtiği Haşim Kılıç’ı kamuoyunun takdirlerine ve Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısına havale ediyoruz! 


...

----------


## bozok

*İyi misiniz beyler?* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/11/2008* 



Anayasayı değiştirelim mi? Değiştirecek olursak hangi maddelerini değiştirelim? Anayasanın değiştirilemez denilen maddelerine dokunalım mı? Sivil bir anayasa yapalım mı? Yeni bir Anayasayla yeni bir* “sosyal sözleşme”* yapmalı mıyız? Anayasa tartışmaları bu tür sorularla uzun bir zamandır sürüp gitmektedir. Bilindiği gibi bu ülkede bütün kötülüklerin kaynağı olarak 82 anayasasını görenler var. Anayasaya ilave edilecek küçük bir maddenin içeriğinde yer alacak birkaç dil, birkaç kurucu halk, birkaç bayrak ve birkaç eyalet kavramının ülkedeki terörü ortadan kaldıracağına ve barışı sağlayacağına inananlar var. Böyle bir anayasayla dağdakiler oradan inecek, türbanlılar okula girecek, İmralı’dakiler çıkacak, silahlar susacak, anneler ağlamayacak, şehit ve* “gerilla”* lara tören düzenlemek sona erecektir. Birilerine göre Türkiye’de hukuk alanında Lale Devri yaşamak için böyle bir düzenleme yapmaya ihtiyaç varmış!

Bütün bunları yapmaya bu 82 anayasası namı diğer* “ferman anayasası”* mani oluyormuş(!). Daha çok da anayasanın değiştirilemez hükümleri bu ülkeye özgürlüğü, barışı ve demokrasiyi taşımaya engel oluyormuş(!).
O halde ne yapılmalıymış? Bunu da Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Haşim Kılıç’ın sözlerinden öğrenmek mümkün: Kılıç, Anayasa’nın değiştirilemez ilkelerini tartışmaya açacağını söylemiş ve* “Ancak bu konuda ne kadar cesaretli olabilirim, o konuda biraz endişeliyim”* demiş. Anayasa Mahkemesi Raportörü *Osman Can* da, Türkiye’de yüzyılı aşkın süredir, 1924 Anayasası hariç, *“ferman anayasalarının”* yürürlükte olduğunu savunmuş. 




*Türkiye: “Anadolu”* 

Anayasanın değiştirilmesi bir yana değiştirilmesi dahi teklif edilemez hükümlerini Yüce Mahkeme mensupları tartışıyor. Bize düşen bu tartışmaları ibretle izlemektir. Bakalım işi nereye kadar götürecekler!

Sonuçta, sorsanız teklifleriyle ilgili olarak size demokrasi, insan hakları, milli irade, egemenlik ve özgürlük kavramlarını içeren bir çok açıklama yaparlar. Hadi sorunu anayasa sorunu olarak görenlere* “Anayasayı kökten değiştirmek sorunu çözecek midir?”* diye soralım. Mesela devletin adı yeni anayasanızda ne olarak ifade edilecektir? Onu da Korkut üzal cevaplamış gibidir. Korkut üzal, Turgut üzal’a atfen şunları söylüyor: 

*“Rahmetli ağabeyim sorunun çözülmesi için Türkiye’nin isminin değiştirilebileceğini, Anadolu yapılabileceğini söylemişti”.*

Anlaşılan bazıları bir ülkenin adını değiştirmeyi parti adı değiştirmekle karıştırıyorlar. O, ülkeye adını verenlerin iznini almadan bunu nasıl yapacaklarını ise hiç düşünmüyorlar. Türkiye, ismini* “Anadolu”* yap sorun çözülsün, Türk kimliğini* “Türkiyeli”* yap kimlik sorunu hallolsun. Değiştir 301’i gelsin özgürlük. MGK’yı sivilleştir, demokrasi yücelsin! Parti kapatmayı zorlaştır, liberalizm zirve yapsın! Gir AB’ye, kurtul geri kalmışlıktan(!); diye düşünüyorlar. Meğerse sorunu çözmek ne kadar kolaymış. Bu iş bu kadar basitse o kadar tarih, coğrafya, sosyoloji, psikoloji, kültür, hukuk tahsil etmeye ne gerek vardır? 

Meğerse demokratikleşme, özgürleşme, insan hakları, liberalleşme ve gelişme anayasanın değişmesine bağlıymış. Anayasa bir değişir, AB’den bu konuda bir aferin alınır, ülke eyaletlere bölünür, İmralı’daki iradeye saygı duyanlara saygı duyulursa bir anda ülke demokrasiye gark olurmuş!

*İyi misiniz beyler?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Rıza Zelyut*
*Haşim Kılıç istifa etmelidir* 
*__________________________________________________ ______________*



Haşim Kılıç Anayasa Mahkemesi başkanıdır.

Lakin artık o mahkemenin başkanlığında kalamaz.

Haşim Kılıç'ın niçin ayrılması gerektiğini düşünüyorsunuz değil mi?

Sebebi Sayın Kılıç'ın şeriatçı bir zihniyetten gelmesi değil. Yani; İBDA-C örgütüyle bağı olan* Gölge Dergisi'*nin Ankara Temsilcisi olması artık ikinci plana düştü.

Bay Kılıç'ın hukukçu olmadan hukukçuların başına geçmesi de değil sebep.

Bay Kılıç; başında bulunduğu yüksek mahkemeyi beğenmiyor. 

*Hatırlayınız:* Türbanı yasaklayan karar veren Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni; o mahkemenin başkanı, yazdığı retli gerekçede; dolaylı olarak gaspçı ilan etmişti.

*Son eylemi de aynı çizgide:* şimdi, bu başkan ile rapörtörü, Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni demokratik meşruiyyet sorunu olan bir kurum gibi göstermeye çalışıyorlar.

*Bunun anlamı şu:* Anayasa Mahkemesi yasadışı bir kuruluştur.

*Kime göre?*

Haşim Kılıç'ın Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne rapörtör yaptığı *Osman Can'a göre*.

Osman Can'ı var gücüyle destekleyen kim?

Haşim Kılıç...


*üZEL üNİVERSİTELER KULLANILIYOR*
Bilkent üniversitesi Ankara'da bir panel düzenliyor. Para, Alman Uluslararası Hukuki İşbirliği Vakfı'ndan geliyor. Konu Anayasalardaki Değiştirilemez İlkeler.

Osman Can; Bay Kılıç'ın da katıldığı konferansta konuşturuluyor ve o şöyle diyor: 

*''Türkiye'deki Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin demokratik meşruiyet sorunu var. Türkiye'de yargı mekanizmasının demokratik meşruiyet sorunu vardır.'*

İşte Türkiye'nin kaderini belirleyen davalarda rapor yazarak mahkeme üyelerini yönlendiren kişinin düşüncesi bu. Bu düşüncede ne var demeyin. *Osman Bey, bu sözü ile Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni gayrimeşru, yani yasadışı ilan ediyor.*

Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Bay Kılıç, her hali ile Osman Can'ı destekliyor.


*DERTLERİ NE?*
Alman Anayasası; 1945'te bu ülkeyi işgal eden yabancılar tarafından yapılmıştır. Buna karşın; Alman hukukçular bu işgal anayasasının değiştirilemez maddelerini savunuyorlar. Bizde ise o maddelere saldırmak için işbirlikçi sermayenin elindeki üniversiteler kullanılıyor. Burada Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Kılıç ortaya çıkıp diyor ki: *'Ben de bu maddelerin tartışılacağı bir konferans düzenlemek isterdim ama buna pek imkan bulacağımı sanmıyorum.'*

İşte o konferansta; Bay Kılıç'ın rapörtörü; çalıştığı yüce mahkemeyi yasadışı ilan ediyor.

üünkü Anayasa Mahkemesi aldığı karar ile anayasanın değiştirilemez ilkelerini koruyor. 

Osman Can işte buna çok kızıyor. 

Mahkeme Başkanı da ona hak veriyor.

İşte bu yüzden diyorum ki Haşim Kılıç artık savunmadığı, yasadışı göstermeye çalıştığı bir mahkemenin başında kalamaz. *Soruyorum:* *Kendi mahkemesini yasadışı ilen eden bir başkanın orada kalması hangi etik kurala uyar?*

Bu yüzden tekrar çağrıda bulunuyorum: Sayın Haşim Kılıç; lütfen o makamdan çekil.

Yanına sevgili raportörünü de alarak...






*GüNEş GAZETESİ*
15.11.2008

----------


## bozok

*Kim çıkarıyor bunları?..*

*Hasan Pulur*
*MİLLİYET*
*19.11.2008*



PAZAR günleri, belli bir program yoksa, kimseye söz vermemişsek, eski bir dostla* “yarenlik”* hoş oluyor.

*“Yarenlik” nedir?*

Rahmetli Ali Püsküllüoğlu* “üağdaş Türkçe Sözlük”*te “yarenlik”in karşısında şöyle yazar:

*“Yakın arkadaşlık, ahbapça söyleşi, muhabbet”*

üçüncüsüne şimdilerde *“geyik muhabbeti*” de diyorlar.

* * *
EVET, pazar günleri “yarenlik” fena olmuyor.

Dostumuz aklına Anayasamızın değiştirilmesi dahi teklif edilemez sözlerine takmış; maddelerdeki kavramları tek tek sıralamış, cebinden bir kağıt çıkardı, okudu:

*“Türkiye, cumhuriyet, devlet, huzur, milli dayanışma, adalet, insan hakları, Atatürk milliyetçiliği, demokratik, sosyal, laik, hukuk devleti, ülkesiyle, milletiyle, bölünmez, bütün dili Türkçe, ay yıldızlı bayrak, İstiklal Marşı, başkent Ankara”*

* * *
OKUDU bitirdi, sorusunu açıklamadı:

*“Bunlardan hangisi değiştirilmek istenir acaba?”*

“ünce laiklik ilkesi herhalde, bundan çok şikayetçiler, nereye adım atsalar karşılarına laiklik çıkıyor, Anayasa Mahkemesi AKP’yi kapatmadı ama, laiklik karşıtlarının odağı olduğu gerekçesiyle para cezası kesti!”

* * *

BİZ, laikliğin onları en çok rahatsız eden kavram olduğunda ısrarlıydık, “Hatta demokrasi giderse, bir daha gelir, iyi kötü gelmiştir de, ama laiklik giderse bir daha gelmez, demiş ve yazmıştık...”

O da buna katılılyor ama, “ülkesiyle, milletiyle bölünmez bütünlük”ü de çok önemli görüyordu, hele bugünlerde...

* * *

YA dil konusu?

Devletin resmi dili Türkçenin yanına bir ekleme düşünmezler mi?

Ya bayrak, ya İstiklal Marşı...

*“Başkent Ankara kalacak mı?”*

Gönüllerinde* “Dersaadet”* yatanların hayali Ankara değil, İstanbul’dur.

***

PEKİ, durup dururken bu konu niye ortaya atıldı?

Dostumuz *“Hiç sandığı gibi değil!*” diye itiraz etti:

*“Böyle şeyler durup dururken ortaya atılmaz!”*

*“Ya nasıl atılır?”*

*“Avrupalılar, Avrupalı emperyalistler bilir bu işleri!”*

Yutkunduk, o da bizim bir şey söyleyeceğimizi sandı:

*“şimdi sen içinden bunun kafası hiç değişmemiş, diyorsun!”* dedi:

*“Her şeyi Avrupalıdan biliyor, işin kolayına kaçıyor!”*

Demedik ama, o sanki böyle demişiz gibi devam etti:

*“Ankara’daki toplantıya katılanlardan, destekleyenlerden biri kim biliyor musun? Alman Vakfı!”*

*“Ach so!”*

*“Ah zo ya!”*


...

----------

